
US immigrants fuel tech boom - abstractbill
http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,2148250,00.asp
======
mynameishere
Articles like this are polically motivated. I would simply point out that
Silicon Valley's most critical, most formative years were in the age of
"traditional America", that is so despised today.

